# Jergens Lotion bottle



## camuzz (Apr 13, 2009)

I found a 1 1/2 x 2 x4 1/2 inch bottle in my back yard a little bit below the earth.  On the bottom it has JERGENS LOTION with the number 5 to the right and a 0 laying on it's side with the letter L though it on the left.  I'm guessing it is in the late '30 or '40 era does anyone know if I am close?  Just wondering.

 Caryl


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 13, 2009)

1930s 40s sounds about right.


----------



## camuzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Thank you Rick.  I also looked at your web site, you really have some nice finds.

 Caryl


----------

